# Dreamers Post your Hopes and Dreams!



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*What is it that you daydream about? What are your secret hopes and wishes? * What do you immagine for your future, or the future of the world? What is your vision? What are your goals? What dreams are you hoping will come true? It doesn't matter how crazy or impossible, I want to hear them! 

Among all those practical people out there we may have a tendancy to keep our more fantastical ideas to ourselves, but we're all dreamers here :laughing: We love this stuff, and we are dedicated to seeing our hopes and ideals come true! So don't worry about the usual "That's not how it is" rebuttals, we're not interested in how it is, Let's talk about how it could be! 

*I'll start out with just a few things for an example,* but feel free to post whatever kinds of things you'd like.
• Someday I want to hug a lion.

• I dream of a day when men are closer to the earth once more, where cities are so full of trees and green growing things that from above you can hardly tell they are there.

• I want to have pointy ears and dragonfly wings and green leafy vines growing in my hair and have moss and flowers sprout everywhere I pass 

• I want to stay in a palace in India with all that beautifulll, airy and intricate architechture, colorfull silks, and a view of sunsets behind the Taj Mahal - just like in the movies!

• I want to find an island somewhere that hasn't been disovered or claimed by any country which I can go live on and create my own little world without having to deal with all the practical matters of property taxes, building codes, and all those other modern inconveniences. I think I could even give up electricity and *gasp!* the internet for a place like this! 

•I want to design and build (not entirely by myself) a tree-house castle in the top of one of the Giant Redwoods. 

• I want to have a chance to befriend a wild deer

I'm sure there have been other threads like this, since this kind of thing is usually fun, but since my searches for "Dreams" turned up only sleeping-dreams, and I'm disappointed that I haven't seen a big long thread with everyone's dreams yet, I'm starting this one now anyways.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

Aelthwyn said:


> *What is it that you daydream about? What are your secret hopes and wishes? * What do you immagine for your future, or the future of the world? What is your vision? What are your goals? What dreams are you hoping will come true? It doesn't matter how crazy or impossible, I want to hear them!
> 
> Among all those practical people out there we may have a tendancy to keep our more fantastical ideas to ourselves, but we're all dreamers here :laughing: We love this stuff, and we are dedicated to seeing our hopes and ideals come true! So don't worry about the usual "That's not how it is" rebuttals, we're not interested in how it is, Let's talk about how it could be!


All our dreams will come true

if only we believe


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I believe. 

*waits patiently*


----------



## Gummibarchen (Dec 20, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> •* I dream of a day when men are closer to the earth once more, where cities are so full of trees and green growing things that from above you can hardly tell they are there.*



Stealing your dream. I want the world to be covered in greenery again, for people to appreciate the beauty of nature rather than trying to twist it to blank, horrible concrete jungles.

I dream of people living in communities that help each other, that care, nothing more nothing less. I just want people to love each other, to help each other, to work together to ensure everyone is living well. I want them to be interconnected, to know the name of everyone in the community, all the nice stuff.

There are other things, but they're even more jumbled up than these :blushed:


----------



## INFPPP (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to be fashion stylist for major publications.


----------



## ladydahl (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to figure out my "calling" as far as a career goes. Something I'm passionate about and can focus on drumming up business, on my clients (preferably something artistic), regularly interact with people but not be with them all day everyday. I'd have flexibility, along with no co-workers or boss since I'd be working for myself. :laughing:


----------



## raj (Aug 15, 2010)

olympic gold medalist. then use my notability to help start a nonprofit, and help humanity as a whole. i want to change the world. i want to help people. i want to make a difference in this world.


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

Being able to do this:






Or be able to play this, either on the violin or on the fiddle or on the bagpipes (or all of it):





Also, writing a piece of fantasy literature worthy of being mentioned in the same breath as Brandon Sanderson.
After all, mentioned in the same breath as Tolkien isn't worth shit nowadays since Christopher Paolini manage to do so.

Did I mention Sanderson is a genius?


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> *What is it that you daydream about? What are your secret hopes and wishes? * What do you immagine for your future, or the future of the world? What is your vision? What are your goals? What dreams are you hoping will come true? It doesn't matter how crazy or impossible, I want to hear them!


In no particular order, I want to:

travel all over the world, particularly Asia.
learn several languages (there are at least 8 on my list so far).
learn to play piano, guitar, and harpsichord.
record an album.
run a successful jewelry and clothing design business.
become a health psychologist. (mind/body connection, ftw!)
acquire a herbal degree along with my psychology degree(s).
write a book.
give a lot of money to charity and social work.
love someone who will be secure enough to allow me to be independent but also weak when needed; someone who will not try to stuff me in a box.

I suppose there isn't much practicality to be found in this list, but to me it is all doable. I'm sure there's more I want to add too.


----------



## aboyeraboyer (Sep 24, 2009)

I often dream of having various animal sanctuaries like one for bears and one for cats and dogs.

I dream of being super rich so I can buy awesome gifts for my friends and just completely blow their minds.

I hope to one day be an ornithologist or have my own restaurant or both.

I hope that when I go to heaven, Julia Child and I can cook something together.

I hope that one day all the animals in the wild will realize who I am and not be afraid of me.

I want to go back to the 1940s and learn to tap dance and maybe Fred Astaire would fall in love with me or at least think I was cute.

I dream of being completely self sufficient and having my own farm.

I hope that I'll see the aurora borealis one day. 

I hope that BSL is destroyed.

I hope that people one day just stop and realize that we're the only animals on the planet that act this way towards each other.

I dream of having a dog named Garrison.


----------



## ubbidub (Mar 27, 2010)

I dream of:
becoming a professor (and kicking the fear of public speaking).
being behind social and political changes.
being the bigger person whenever the opportunity arises.
owning an arts in occupational therapy business.
being a positive influence in peoples' lives through compassion and encouragement. 
using my skill of art as a way to help people, not as profit.
traveling to different places and avoiding complacency with my perspective in life.
eventually reconciling with those I have hurt.


----------



## kfx (Jan 9, 2011)

Write a successful book.


----------



## DanceWithChaos (Jan 10, 2011)

_I just have 2 criterias: First, I want to do something that I am passionate about. And second, it must be something of significant value to the entire human race. Like.._


Write a book about becoming a better person without without religous ties or about what true happiness is all about.

Be an award winning actress and a spokesperson to promote awareness of global issues. 

Go to Mars. Make it suitable for humans to live.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I want to increase my personal self beliefs as a moving idealist and empath

I want to discover more new things about philosophy and politics

I want to overcome depression in its entirety


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

I dream of a world filled with love, peace, harmony, and respect for nature. I also dream of creating a band and or be a musician that will be bigger than the Beatles. And many more that I just don't have the time to type.


----------



## caffeine (Sep 10, 2009)

I have sooo many that I can't even think of them all right now but there's a lot since I spend most of my time thinking of what I wish I could do rather than what I am actually doing. When I was little I wanted to live in a cloud and rescue animals and ride a unicorn everywhere to rescue the animals that I keep in my cloud. Haha. Here are some of my dreams now though, some are more realistic than others:

-I want to speak as many languages as possible, fluently.
-Be a psychologist for people in prison.
-Write a novel
-Write and record music
-Be a photographer for National Geographic
-Be a famous artist
-Paint a snow scene using as many colors as possible, and having it still look white
-I want wars to not exist anymore.
-I want to travel around the world, possibly practicing all my language skills I talked about earlier (or the ones I want anyway)
-Live in an old house with vines growing on it and stuff and pretty things hanging in the windows, and collections of everything I love inside it, and outside a bunch of trees and flowers and random stuff that I like. I have this all planned out in my head but I won't ramble too much about it here xD
-I also want to fly.
-I want to start riding horses again, I used to but I had to quit because it was too expensive


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

+ Emotional consistency and security - I want someone to be able to depend on me and vice versa because we care for each other naturally, ergo it doesn't put the other out to be there when we [dare I say] NEED one another. 

+ I have a habit of being very people-oriented. I want to create or help to create an emotionally conscientious environment for those I encounter meaning I want them to know they won't be judged around me, that I find them interesting no matter who they are, and that I do seek to understand them if they'll let me by listening to them with an open mind. I say 'help to create' because, likewise, I want the same respect payed to me. Furthermore..

+ I want to stop being set back when someone expresses disapproval of my character. What happens is I start to wonder if they MIGHT be saying what they are because I'm doing something wrong and not realizing it, so I feel bad worrying I'm not living up to my potential/am not trying hard enough. It's a lot easier for me to blame myself than it is for me to blame others simply because I can't change them - only me, I guess, and they don't seem the least bit remorseful/they seem confident about their rude comments.

That's all I want to share at the moment.


----------



## TeddyPower23 (Dec 6, 2014)

I dream of owning a log cabin in the forest someday~


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I wish I was a queen some centuries agoand lived in a castle and rules the world.


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

My most unrealistic (maybe realistic dream) is for technology to come up with a way to prolong my life, so that I can get around to accomplishing all my realistic dreams, such as learning 4 languages, visiting and mingling with many different cultures across the globe, becoming a genius in many creative professions, mastering music and playing in a band (releasing several hit albums) and becoming a fantastic dancer, while making all the women I encounter adore me, and maybe find the women of my dreams to live forever with.

So little time, get with scientist, I can't die yet! :laughing:


----------



## phazex (Nov 27, 2014)

Provide jobs through a business of mine to some economically depressed town.

Surprise (secretively) unsuspecting families with clothing, money, homes, or anything that they might have a need for.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

•Nailing this vocal performance audition that I've got coming up on the 31st this month, and eventually making it to grad school and getting a PhD to become a professor of voice at a four-year college/university.
• Falling in love under the moonlight starry sky with my soulmate
•Going to a high school reunion 10 years later as a majorly successful, beautiful, and wealthy musician, so that I can rub it in the faces of every each and every one of my former classmates that found me annoying, stupid, weird, or a loser (LOL!! Totally out of character for me, but a girl can dream right?) 
•Singing as the prima donna on the stage of the Metropolitan Opera House, and having an amazing apartment and perfect social life in NYC (the first part might happen, but I doubt that I'll ever have that great of a social life).
•Travelling to London, Rome, and Paris. Really anywhere outside of the U.S. would be nice. 
•Having a loving and understanding husband along with one to three wonderful kids. Being a mother with a steady career.
•Creating a successful music school for disabled/handicapped kids with great potential in music. It would be great if I could help someone else realize their dream. I could also personally relate to young musicians with disabilities, being a singer born with a mild case of Spastic Hemiplegic CP.


----------

